# nerves get the best of you?



## 18709 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi my name is Emily and im a sophmore in high school. My IBS just started in the begining of the school year. Last October I went to a doctor who just asked some questions and then said I "probably" had IBS. Probably wasn't the word I was looking for. Things were moving along a little better once the medicine I was put on started to work a little. I was complaining of abdominal pains shortly after and just recently I started getting very nauseous. The past two weeks I've been in school off and on. I feel so nauseous in school that I've even had to leave. I'm watching my diet and just started a new medicine today. Hopefully that works. I also seem to get worse symptoms when I get nervous about something or if I'm going somewhere. Does anyone out there have the same problems or some ideas of how to manage? Thanks, Emily


----------



## 14279 (Jan 10, 2006)

Although I dont get nauseous I get really nervous before going places especailly school. School is by far the worst since I have to go to the bathroom frequently. I get so worried my syptoms get a lot worse which stresses me out even more. I rarely hang out with friends or do a lot of the things I used to do. So far I havent found any medicines that seem to do much of anything. Just remember your not alone and your not the only one going through.


----------



## 20307 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm a sophomore, too. I know what you're talking about. Things I used not to be afraid of- heights, traveling in the car- freak me out, and i feel horribly sick to my stomach. I can't even ride my favorite roller coaster anymore. Ask your doctor about relaxation therapy, or some techniques you can do to help yourself relax.. I did biofeedback one year, and i learned some really amazing things. Before I get in the car to travel somewhere far away, I have to take anti-anxiety medicine.. and it helps.


----------



## 17367 (Mar 26, 2006)

I too get way worse when stressed out. I got so bad about school my new doctor says I should be toutored at home for the rest of this year.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome to emily, David, rebeccalynn,and minkylady


----------

